# Dog Box



## B. Tiffany (Mar 4, 2006)

I'm looking at purchasing a 3 hole box in the very near future. As much as I'd like to go with a Mountaintop unit, their a little out of my price range right now. Does anyone have knowledge of the North Star Plastic units? They seem like nice boxs at an affordable price, plus I like the fact that they can be removed from the truck with out to much effort. 


Thanks,
Brian


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2007)

*box*

I just picked up my new box from premier alum. it is perfect for me light and the weelwels are not in the box and very good price.


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2007)

Training partner of mine has one. He is very satisfied.


----------

